
Extending Legal Protection to Social Robots - vectorbunny
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/artificial-intelligence/extending-legal-protection-to-social-robots?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+IeeeSpectrumFullText+%28IEEE+Spectrum+Full+Text%29
======
bediger4000
Shouldn't we first grant legal protection, and perhaps citizenship, to non-
humans we know for a fact are conscious and intelligent? I speak primarily of
dolpins (and maybe other toothed whales), gorillas, chimps and elephants.

